
Elon Musk’s “Innovations” Make the Middle Class Poorer - subverter
https://www.subverter.co/2017/07/24/elon-musks-innovations-make-the-middle-class-poorer/
======
ztratar
Technology in general moves capital to the top, so long Government fails to
properly regulate and manage the growing economy.

Nothing intrinsic about Elon's desired changes here -- what a hit job of an
article; childish at best, and deceiving at worst.

------
bprager
If one brings that up, at least put it in prospective:
[https://electrek.co/2016/11/25/tesla-subsidies-big-three-
oil...](https://electrek.co/2016/11/25/tesla-subsidies-big-three-oil-
industry/)

------
whatnotests
Call the whambulance for this communist.

